# Should we go to the Black Forest?



## airbus330 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi All, my wife has demanded a change from France for our 2 weeks of holiday and suggested the Black Forest instead.

We are 2 adults and 2 teenage kids.

Can anyone offer any tips for places to visit and campsites to stay on. We are happy to do the touristy things but would prefer to know the places best avoided. 

Also does Germany have free stopover sites like France does?

Many thanks for any replies.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks to the Caravan Club, we stayed at Herbolzheim when we did the Black Forest. Close enough for the touristy bits like the giant cuckoo clock and also far enough away to see other parts of Germany. The train station was good and it was easy to get into Freiburg. We liked Offenburg as well.

Good cycling country and we found the local Ihringen wine very drinkable but perhaps not the best for a formal dinner.

However, I much prefer Bavaria and Austria if you want fewer tourists and a more Teutonic feel. Germany has a similar scheme to aires. They are called Stellpltazen. See Boff's guide on MHF.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Stellplatz


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Try the recommended sites on"Site reviews" section,we have used the ACSI Club discount scheme,as you get the pitch plus "Electric" (which can be pricey) at a set charge during certain times of the year. On the way down to Berchtesgadener Land (ACSI site Campingplatz Winkl-Landthal)super site,handy for Hitlers Eagles Nest hideaway,we stayed at a very nice C>Club site by the river in Luxembourg,that was at club discount rate to,so you have loads to choose from,have fun.
Jented


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

one tour not to be missed is thier version of the black country museum, seriously the site has examples of different age /styles of traditional homes some absolutely stunning combination house/barn/cattleshed ,
though never myself convinced that having the animals underneath to supply central heating doesn't have side effects,
the Black Forest Open Air Museum Vogtsbauernhof, sorry can't do a link but a search using the above will find you a virtual tour,
we had a good time using the stellplatz and touring friberg etc though you will find some serious hills


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If going to Germany without a doubt this is what you need. 
http://www.vicarious-shop.com/product.php?productid=6

Hundreds of places listed to stay, you should have no problem, looks quite expensive but well worth it and lots of pictures too.

Have a great time
Mandy


----------

